# Eclipse klaut meinen Source



## Leroy42 (6. Jun 2006)

Irgendwie steh' ich mal wieder auf'm Schlauch.

Am Wochenende muß ich versehentlich irgend etwas in der
Eclipse-Konfiguration vermurkst haben (das kommt davon,
wenn man mir eine Maus in die Hand drückt).

Auf jeden Fall verschwindet von Zeit zu Zeit, besonders
nach Verlassen der Debugger-Ansicht) der gesamte Source
meiner aktuellen Java-Datei im Editor bis auf eine Methode.

Erst nach Schließen des Editor-Panels und Wiederöffnen ist
der Rest wieder vorhanden  :shock: 

Nein! Das hat nichts mit dem _Einfalten_ von Methoden
und Klassen durch den Editor zu tun.

Suche in den Menüs und der Hilfe nach etwas wie "hids methods"
hat leider nichts ergeben.

Wahrscheinlich ist es mal wieder nur eine Kleinigkeit, aber ich
möchte nicht wieder alles neu installieren und konfigurieren.

Wer öffnet mir die Augen  :autsch:


----------



## Roar (6. Jun 2006)

klick mal auf den button in der toolbar rechts von dem, den du letztes mal gesucht hast...


----------



## Leroy42 (6. Jun 2006)

:shock: 

Ach kann das Leben einfach sein...

Sieht dem "Toggle Mark Occurrences" aber auch verdammt ähnlich!


----------

